# Ärger



## Tetsuo (7. März 2001)

Ich finde Winamp ist das beste Abspieltool für Mp3s aber am Design müsste sich was tun und ich rede jetzt nicht von Skins die sind Old und Lame ich rede von Winamp3 Alpha3. kennt Ihr nicht? Müsst Ihr aber zieht es euch das ist die neue Generation von Abspielsoftware einfach nur Geil!!!!

Ach und was mich aber Persönlich dermassen ankotzt ist das diese ****** bei der neuen Winamp 2.72 glaube ich nen 2. ID3 Tag eingefügt haben d.h. für mich bei allen Mp3´s in meiner "alles" Liste diesen entweder abzuwählen oder aber einen Eintrag in den selbigen zu machen.

Mach das mal bei knapp 5000 Mp3´s da bekommst du Gicht, Sehnenscheidentzündung und bestimmt auch AIDS ich musste es ja nur bei knapp 1400 mp´s machen aber das hat mir gereicht.


----------



## RoDi (14. März 2001)

Kannst du den zusätzlichen Tag nicht mit einem Editor rausscmeissen? Normalerweise sollte das funktionieren, da es das Dateiformat nicht verletzt....

RoDI


----------



## Tetsuo (20. März 2001)

Das muss ich dann trotzdem bei allen machen also wo liegt da der Unterschied? 

[Editiert von tetsuo am 20.03.2001 um 15:53]


----------

